# I caught a mouse. Help?



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

So, I was sitting down eating dinner today, and I spotted a little thing scurrying along my living room floor. I got up to investigate and found a little mouse! It's super tiny, brown, has big black eyes, and it's a little lacking in the fur department. It has peach fuzz, really. It's kinda cute, but it's wild and I don't plan on keeping it as a pet.

What should I do with it? I managed to catch it, and I put it in an old chalk box with the lid on. I poked breathing holes in that he can't fit through, and my sisters tossed in a piece of cheese for him.

I don't want to kill him, but I don't want to release him near home either.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

if you take him too far, he might die anyways, because he won't know where all of the resources are.


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I would just put the little guy outside. Do you have any woods or parks near you? 

He sounds really cute.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Mice are extremely resourceful. Releasing it out of its usual territory will be dangerous for it, but not that much more so than releasing it into familiar territory. It will be quick to find food and shelter.

The only worry that I would have is that it might be a nursing mother. Hopefully not.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would go to a park, a ravine, the woods, etc and release it. Your description makes it sound fairly young... So I wouldn't worry about it being a mother. Mice are smart... She will be able to take care of herself better in the wild then a human could.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I'm guessing you've already done something by now, but if not you may consider contacting wildlife rehabs in your area. There are a lot of independent people who work with many different species of wild animals.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Take the cheese out because rodents actually can't process lactose and it's bad for them. I dunno if it's a much better suggestion but I'd try a piece of bread for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Cereal is the best substitute food. Rodents can tolerate small amounts of lactose (heck, my boys go crazy for milk and cheese) but cereal is better. Plain old oats are good.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Plain oats or Cheerios would be good. Nothing salted or sweetened.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

My step dad took him and released him out by a nearby lake on his way to work this morning.


----------

